# Egyptian long-eared hoglets for sale!!!



## noble1 (Jul 10, 2008)

hi the shops 2 long-eared hedgehogs, the female gave birth on the 25th march to 4 gorgeous little hoglets.they will be ready in 5-6 weeks and around £175.
The breeding pair will also be for sale at around £399 cheers,
josh


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

is she nursing the other 2 now or are you hand rearing them?? good luck x


----------



## noble1 (Jul 10, 2008)

i havnt rang the boss to find out, im gonna go in tonight and see how shes going with the 2 i dnt no whether to take em out but they could die and also if i leave em there they could die :S i dont know what to do.
we have the kitten formula ready anyways  cheers


----------



## noble1 (Jul 10, 2008)

sorry for slow replys going on break, lol, back on at 14:00 cheers


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

I cant believe you hae these up for sale when they are only a few days old and as posted on a hog forum mum had rejected two of them already!!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

enola69 said:


> I cant believe you hae these up for sale when they are only a few days old and as posted on a hog forum mum had rejected two of them already!!!!


 aye talk about countin ya hedgehogs before theyve hatched....... errr, ya know what i mean :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

josh its not a good idea to put them up yet anybody who was knowlagble would know that the mother could eat the babies ior anything asp in the pet shop were people will be coming and going all day and she will need a nice quiet dark place with no disturbance surley you read about the complications before breeding you must have knew that she may have rejected them so you might want to leeve at about 2-3 weeks before advertizing not having a dig but it wasnt the best thing to and plus this isnt evan in classifieds:whistling2:.....


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

any update on the hoglets josh?...


----------

